# Lookingâ¦.



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I haven't been posting much on the boards. I might post something in the Family section later to update everyone. Things have justâ¦ wellâ¦ changed. Life is so different than it was a year ago. 

I was hoping someone might let me know if they know of any work at home opportunities that they hear about. I have an executive resume and I'm looking for something I could do to generate just about $400 a month that I can do from my home office. 

This is the "slow" part of the year for the company I own and we won't see regular business or income figures again until the end of Feb, early March. I just got divorced and have these 5 little faces looking at me. Things have just been rough. I've put my resume out just under 80 times this month. I am not certain what else to do so I'm down to contacting just about every person I can to just keep an ear out. Thought it couldn't hurt to ask here as well.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Hope all is well. You could be a guest writer for specialty magazines. They had a lot of job openings on careerbuilder. Basically, you write a weekly column based on your expertise....gardening, art, photography, etc. It isn't a work-from-home "scheme", as they actually require credentials, etc.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes. I have a few things in the works. How soon are you looking to get involved in something and how much time are you able to commit to? What is your experience?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope things get better for you soon... (((HUGS))))


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ruby.. unless I get on full-time here, I have plenty of time to work on other things. My specialty is in public relations, marketing, advertising etc. I hate sales though. I can type 98wpm. I'm pretty sure I can get on with something here, just have to play the waiting game now that the applications are in.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I was just wondering about you the other day. I hope you are doing well!!!

Ebay, friend, ebay.

We make 100% of our living from ebay and flea markets. Mostly, we hunt, buy, drag home and list it.

But what comes to mind is that we have recently been buying on ebay, and then reselling the same item after it gets shipped to us. I know a few tool items, and it is amazing how many people will post a single bad picture with a 99 cent start, and I buy it for $30 shipped. We are parting these out, listing them as a Buy It Now, and making a pretty decent return.

Since 12/25, we've sold $108 in parts for those, and I know for a fact that we have $24 in it. 

We have started buying toy trains off of ebay too, for the sole purpose of flipping on ebay. Moderate success so far, but I just started, and have lots to learn.

I am still waiting for the low price point on a seasonal kitchen item. My plan is to buy for $50 or less, and part out for a profit of $200+. 

The beauty in all of this is that I never have to leave home, and the relisting is a cinch, since I am continually able to hit the 'relist' button, and modify the listing.

Are there any items that you know, and could buy them and part out or flip on ebay?


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Therunbunch - Private message being sent...


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I am sending you a PM with information.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I second Clovis. Check out our signature links below this post - we have an Etsy & eBay shop. Sales vary of course, but some months we equally well with what we earn at our regular jobs, as we do online. We are a family of 3 now, and each of us have our own aspect in the home business. I know it is hard to break out of the norm or try to create something at a time like you're going through. And maybe later it will be down the road...But it's just an idea.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

My advice in the job hunt is network, network, network. I'd be willing to bet you're 10 times more likely to find a job based on a recommendation from someone who already works there than by putting in an application or sending a resume. You'll still need a resume of course and have to fill out an application as a formality, but word of mouth is your best bet. Especially now that so many HR people use bots or whatever you want to call them to scan resumes and if certain key words or phrases aren't there, they never even see them before they hit the "circular file". Beat the bushes with everyone you know and take anything you can find because as they say...... "It's easier to FIND a job if you already HAVE a job."  Best of luck with it!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> My advice in the job hunt is network, network, network. I'd be willing to bet you're 10 times more likely to find a job based on a recommendation from someone who already works there than by putting in an application or sending a resume. You'll still need a resume of course and have to fill out an application as a formality, but word of mouth is your best bet. Especially now that so many HR people use bots or whatever you want to call them to scan resumes and if certain key words or phrases aren't there, they never even see them before they hit the "circular file". Beat the bushes with everyone you know and take anything you can find because as they say...... "It's easier to FIND a job if you already HAVE a job."  Best of luck with it!


In my case, my resume hits File 13 because I HAVE certain credentials. :catfight: Not everyone can take "just any job", either. Maybe the hours are impossible to work around, or the person is not physically or mentally capable of doing that particular job. You can't take "just any job" if you can't get interviewed in the first place.

And around here, it seems that facial piercings and full-sleeve tattoos are a REQUIREMENT to get a job, period. Do you know what it's like to be told "You're overqualified" by someone who looks like this? I do, and that's why I left the regular workforce.

I realize this isn't an option for people like the OP, who have others depending on them.


----------

